# Cannot shut down system from the login screen



## Lasse (Mar 21, 2010)

I cannot shut down my system from the login screen. After shutting down I just get the following message: 
	
	



```
The operating system has halted. Press any key to reboot.
```
 So instead I have to use init 0 in order to shut down the system completely.
I am using FreeBSD 8.0 - RELEASE 64-bit version.
What is wrong?

Thanks in advance/
Lasse.


----------



## Karu (Mar 21, 2010)

Use

```
shutdown -p now
```
instead of

```
shutdown -h now
```
man 8 shutdown


----------

